# Trigano Tribute And Sunncamp Ultimate 260



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

Whilst away this last week there was a swift motorhome that had a sunncamp ultimate 260 awning fitted to his van using the channel under his fiamma to slide it in then fitted to his van. Being nosey and finding thats how i find out things i sauntered over to see how he had it fixed. He said that friends of his had a trigano like mine 54 plate etc and they had a sunncamp 260 ultimate and it fitted like a glove better than the one on his.

Now i take on board that this isn't a free standing awning and to drive away one would have to take it down but i wondered if anyone else had got one or similar and whether they found them useful, workable or were they a pain etc

regards

keith


----------

